

Google this: - oliverdamian

sqrt(cos(x))<i>cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)</i>(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
======
calciphus
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)%2Bsqrt(abs(x))-0....](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sqrt\(cos\(x\)\)cos\(300x\)%2Bsqrt\(abs\(x\)\)-0.7\)\(4-x*x\)%5E0.01%2C+sqrt\(6-x%5E2\)%2C+-sqrt\(6-x%5E2\)+from+-4.5+to+4.5+)

~~~
rhengles
"Was that so hard?"

 _YES_

------
staunch
Wolfram Alpha:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29cos...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29cos%28300x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29%284-x*x%29%5E0.01%2C+sqrt%286-x%5E2%29%2C+-sqrt%286-x%5E2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5)

------
kristianp
I feel like I've just been rick-rolled. Don't google it unless you're a big
valentine's day fan.

------
farlington
Wolfram Alpha's is pretty too:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%09sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%09sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29cos%28300x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29%284-x*x%29%5E0.01%2C+sqrt%286-x%5E2%29%2C+-sqrt%286-x%5E2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5)

------
sidcool
Today I learned, Hacker News dislikes short links. Take that bit.ly, goo.gl,
t.co etc...

------
andre
Cute.

------
derleth
It does not match any documents.

~~~
sidcool
Don't use IE

~~~
derleth
I'm using Firefox.

------
sidcool
Clickable <http://bit.ly/xFxCqs>

~~~
dazbradbury
What's wrong with having the title link to:

[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)%2Bsqr...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sqrt\(cos\(x\)\)cos\(300x\)%2Bsqrt\(abs\(x\)\)-0.7\)\(4-x*x\)%5E0.01,+sqrt\(6-x%5E2\),+-sqrt\(6-x%5E2\)+from+-4.5+to+4.5)

~~~
sidcool
And what's wrong with a short link, sir?

~~~
hcho
How would I know where it goes? A porn site? Phishing site?

~~~
sidcool
Ah, I thought there was an undeclared pledge of ethics here at HN. Never mind.

~~~
cheald
There is, but doesn't mean that people can't abuse it.

Shorteners are frowned upon because they can be used to hide nastyware, and
aren't needed; HN visually truncates links that are super long anyhow.

~~~
sidcool
Point noted amicably.

